# WTF is this ??? It LOOKS like wood



## phinds (Nov 24, 2014)

Until you get up close.

I didn't really pay any attention to it even when I was taking the pics, until I had done the end grain fine sanding and had a full set to look at and it is instantly apparent that there is zero possiblity that this is actually wood. It LOOKS like wood and it FEELS like wood and it CUTS like wood but the internal structure is obviously man-made. I have no idea what this is. Anyone have a clue?




This is the only chunk I have. I don't even remember for sure where I got it but I'm just about positive that it was left w/ me for ID by a guy who drove up from PA last year and bought a ton of veneer off me. I set it aside and somehow lost track of it and just ran across it the other day when I had a couple of other pieces to do the fine sanding on so put it in with the batch. It never occurred to me that it wasn't actually wood.




This is the end grain closeup and had I looked at it I would have known this wasn't natural wood, but I was waiting for the fine sanding to show the details.





This is the fine sanded end grain showing the details. The tight, regular, evenly spaced wavey thingies are clearly not natural wood.





This is a 1/2" x 1/2" section of the end grain closeup, shown here at about 11X (depending on your monitor). This makes it REALLY obvious what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 24, 2014)

Micarta, or some version of it?


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2014)

G-10 is what comes to mind, similar to micarta but fiberglass based.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

Paul, the problem with you is you take end grain pics that are too damn good. If you could take some miserably focused pics, we might be able to take some guesses at the species. As it stands, you've ruined everything for us.

Work on that will ya.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## phinds (Nov 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Paul, the problem with you is you take end grain pics that are too damn good. If you could take some miserably focused pics, we might be able to take some guesses at the species. As it stands, you've ruined everything for us.
> 
> Work on that will ya.


Aw shucks, I screwed up again.

I never heard of micarta, but I'm off to Google it right now.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 24, 2014)

Paul, I have no first hand experience with micarda, but I know that's the 'name brand'... similar to how people call locking pliers 'vice grips', regardless of brand. 

From what I've seen, people make 'micarta' from a lot of things, paper, canvas, denim, etc. That almost looks like canvas or something similar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm goin with micarta. Looks just like the one here....

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1223124-Micarta-Block-Giveaway-With-a-catch!


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 25, 2014)

That last pic looks like a screen shot from the Matrix.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 25, 2014)

I had never heard of micarta before. The Web site below gives a good pictorial of how its made. Chuck
http://www.cartercrafts.com/micarta.htm

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 25, 2014)

It is called a phenolic material unless it is made by Westinghouse and can be made from canvas,linen or paper. Micarta is a trade name belonging to Westinghouse who invented it to use as an electrical insulation. It makes very good knife handles because it is impervious to to everything. It can be bought in a number of different colors from knife supply companies.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## phinds (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah I read a bit about it online. It seems to be made from quite a few different materials and does indeed produce some very nice artificial knife handles.

I prefer wood myself.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 25, 2014)

I seem to remember someone saying that the really old stuff had asbestos in it?


----------



## phinds (Nov 25, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I seem to remember someone saying that the really old stuff had asbestos in it?


Wouldn't be surprised. Hell, I think back in the 50's they were putting asbestos in breakfast cereal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 26, 2014)

I believe R. Flynt is correct...Phenolic. Find an old circuit board and compare. Micarta is also a resin of phenolic. The old Westinghouse micarta had some asbestos...we never knew. I worked a bunch of it back then with no respirator. I've since had an MRI of my lungs for a different reason and have nothing going on. I think you'd have to breath a lot of it over time to get sick. Gary


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 26, 2014)

I agree, phenolic, the stuff I have stinks to high heaven when you work it...


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 26, 2014)

phinds said:


> Yeah I read a bit about it online. It seems to be made from quite a few different materials and does indeed produce some very nice artificial knife handles.
> 
> I prefer wood myself.


Me too! I've even seen it made with burlap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

